# [App][2.2+] Talk Clock 2.3.1- Full Voice Recognition Alarm Clock



## pythonstw (Dec 26, 2012)

Talk Clock 2.3.1! - first alarm clock app with full voice recognition support.
Just say the time you want to wake up and "Talk Clock"
will recognize your voice and sets the clock for you automatically.

*Free https://play.google....ock.python.free*
*Paid https://play.google....alkclock.python*

New Version 2.3.1!!!
So what has changed:
-New Interface:
*Battery with percents.
*Wake up to mp3 music.
-A new system for managing music by voice recognition:
*Support every media player.
*Support youtube.
-New alarm clock management console:
*More functions have been added.
-Skins improvements.
-Now support a wide range of screen sizes and devices:
*More devices has been added.
Have Fun!!!

Are you continuing to settle for the old and
boring alarm clock apps?
Looking for something new and revolutionary?
Meet "Talk Clock", a new world of possibilities,
and for the first time in android it comes
with full voice recognition support.
Just say the time you want to wake up and "Talk Clock"
will recognize your voice and sets the clock for you automatically.
And when you wake up the you can stop the clock by smiply say
"stop" or "enough" and you're done.
You can also define snooze and everything with your voice.
And there's more, "Talk Clock" offers options such as:
* Updated weather forecast.
* Themes management (more themes to come...)
* Multilanguage.
* And more...


----------

